# Поясничный остеохондроз, грыжа диска L4-L5, спондилолистез L5



## lero4ka (9 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте уважаемые специалисты! Я в прошлом году лежала в больнице с сильными болями в позвоночнике и тогда мне поставили диагноз: 
ПОРАЖЕНИЯ МЕЖПОЗВОНОЧНЫХ ДИСКОВ ПОЯСНИЧНОГО И ДРУГИХ ОТДЕЛОВ С РАДИКУЛОПАТИЕЙ. ПОЯСНИЧНЫЙ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ, ГРЫЖА ДИСКА L4, СПОНДИЛОЛИСТЕЗ L5 ПОЗВОНКА. 

Помогите пожалуйста боли так и не прекращаются, а таблетки уже не помогают, вытяжка так и не помогли после очередной продцедуры меня в палату привезли на каталке т.к. сама идти я не могла ног я не ощущала, сейчас я хожу но мне тяжело и больно. ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ЧТО МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ!!!


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

lero4ka, поставьте снимки на форум.


----------



## lero4ka (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Спасибо большое, но я уже пробовала физические упражнения я ходила на йогу мне легче было первый месяц, а потом опять все заново и опять практически в лежку. Ходила к массажистам они не берутся боятся что защемит нерв, т.к. болит не только спина, а еще отдает в ноги.

Я попробую выставить, но снимки прошлого года


----------



## lero4ka (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

09012011021.jpg-год назад
09012011022.jpg - 4ех летней давности
09012011023.jpg - 4ех летней давности
снимки конечно не ахти получились


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Если сможете, переснимите правую фотографию, чтобы не отсвечивал низ снимка. Пока никакой большой проблемы я у Вас не вижу.


----------



## lero4ka (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Спасибо за консультацию, переснять не получится, т.к. такой снимок, а что бы вы могли посоветовать. Что можно сделать.


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Могу посоветовать поставить нормальный снимок. Это всем нам поможет.

Добавлено через 7 минут
Посоветовать по вопросу листеза пятого позвонка, не видя его на снимке, очень проблематично.


----------



## lero4ka (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Я после праздников схожу в больницу и сделаю новые снимки, потом выставлю, т.к. эти старые 4-ех летней давности и они сами такие плохие.


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Когда-ж эти праздники у вас кончатся?..


----------



## lero4ka (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

11 января начинают работать все клиники и, вообще, вся Россия.

Думаю, что числа 12-го сделаю снимки.


----------



## Kotenok (9 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

11 числа, доктор.yahoo


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Все чаще задумываюсь, правильно ли сделал что уехал? Так бы "на халяву" пару неделек по зиме прихватывал-бы...


----------



## Kostas (10 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Все чаще задумываюсь, правильно ли сделал что уехал? Так бы "на халяву" пару неделек по зиме прихватывал-бы...



Уважаемый Доктор Попов!
Правильно, что уехали!!! Этот отдых безумно разлагает...физически и морально))):blush200:


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*

Спасибо, у нас тут разлагаться особо не приходится!


----------



## Kostas (10 Янв 2011)

*Спондилолистез L5*



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Спасибо, у нас тут разлагаться особо не приходится!



Это и есть двигатель прогресса, "уничтожение лени"
Но мне на пользу пошел "отдых-лежка", в ноге нет боли совсем, чуть тянет в пояснице, но это пустяк.


----------

